

Universal infrared remote control for iPhone - huhtenberg
http://uiremote.wordpress.com

======
vetinari
Well, welcome to 2002. Symbian/Series60 phones were doing this since then,
without any dongle, using application called Psiloc Total irRemote.

------
eugenejen
i like this hack. the brilliant part is the remote learns the code for all
possible devices by using the IR to voice converter. that excludes the
traditional IR controller system that have an extensive and periodically
update database for incomplete list of IR codes of devices.

